# Motorsport Wallpapers



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

I was wondering if you guys knew where i could find some wallpapers of Motorsport cars?
Thrasherlife


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Many of the F1 websites have pictures that are suitable for use a wallpaper. The BMW Williams F1 site has quite a selection. The dailyf1.com website, the motorsport.com website also has a variety of pictures that make good wallpaper. Did you have anything special in mind?


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

I would like to find ones similar to this

Flying M3 
:wow:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's one of the GTR testing done at the Nurburgring in November.

GTR Testing


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Thrasherlife said:


> *I would like to find ones similar to this
> 
> Flying M3
> :wow: *


Do you mean screensaver or wallpaper?

This photo can easily be made into wallpaper...when viewing it in IE, simply right click and select "set as wallpaper". If you want it to be your screensaver then your best bet is to make your own. There is plenty of software available that makes this very easy to do... Click Here


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

I have a bunch on my website. Try these: M3 GTR Pix


----------

